# Shell test with Snowboard Boots?



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

I bought new Snowboard / Splitboard Boots (Deeluxe Spark XV) about 3 weeks ago.
After spending 2 days in the backcountry i think that they might be a bit too large. My heel doesn`t lift but it feels a bit "spacious" in the toe area.
Does someone know if this "shell test" is also true for snowboard boots? 
I just tried it and there is about 30mm space between the heel and the rear of the boot. A bit too much?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes. But the only way to properly size your snowboard boots is to take good mondo point measurements, and buy that size. It'll probably sound way too small, but that's marketing bs we've been fed.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

What liner do you have? The PF (performance) liner breaks in more than the other, heat moldable ones.

My feet are 24.5cm. Bought my XV PF in mondo 25 cos I couldn't believe that a 24.5 will ever fit. After a season, I wish I would have taken the smaller ones cos the liner broke in a lot


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

Deacon said:


> Yes. But the only way to properly size your snowboard boots is to take good mondo point measurements, and buy that size. It'll probably sound way too small, but that's marketing bs we've been fed.


thanks,
i just measured my feet, they are 26,8cm. The deeluxe boot is Mondo Point Size 28,5. 
:dry:
I can`t believe it, when i stand straight i still touch the end of the liner with my toe! The liner seems really small for that "shell". 
@ neni, i have the PF (Performance Flex) liner


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

nickname55 said:


> thanks,
> i just measured my feet, they are 26,8cm. The deeluxe boot is Mondo Point Size 28,5.
> :dry:
> I can`t believe it, when i stand straight i still touch the end of the liner with my toe!
> @ neni, i have the PF (Performance Flex) liner


That sucks, but remember that you don't ride standing up straight. The best way I've heard of it is to realize your boot is like an upside down "7", so if your ankles and knees aren't flexed, your toes won't be in their riding position. I went from a 10.5US to a 9.5US... Lots of us have been there.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

nickname55 said:


> thanks,
> i just measured my feet, they are 26,8cm. The deeluxe boot is Mondo Point Size 28,5.
> :dry:
> I can`t believe it, when i stand straight i still touch the end of the liner with my toe! The liner seems really small for that "shell".
> @ neni, i have the PF (Performance Flex) liner


Yeah... they're too big. Welcome to the club... (my last boots were 25.5, now 25, next will be 24.5 )

Standing straight, ones toes should always touch the end cos the foot us pushed fwd through the boots inbuilt fwd lean. You're not standing straight while boarding...


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

that sucks, have to try to sell it now.
oh man, +20 years snowboarding and I`m not able to buy right sized boots...

@ neni - do you use your XVs for splitboard touring? Dont you think that that small boots hurt when skinning (24.5 size for 24.5 feet)?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

nickname55 said:


> that sucks, have to try to sell it now.
> oh man, +20 years snowboarding and I`m not able to buy right sized boots...
> 
> @ neni - do you use your XVs for splitboard touring? Dont you think that that small boots hurt when skinning (24.5 size for 24.5 feet)?


Yeah, I use them for skinning, they're awesome touring boots.
I guess you're thinking of sizing hiking boots where one goes a size bigger... but with hiking boots, one walks down, the moment when the foot is pushed fwd. You don't have that when skinning. You mainly walk up where the foot is pushed into the heel compartment. Also hiking boots don't have soft liners, so it makes sense to have them bit bigger so the toes have room. Not so for snowboarding /skinning.

Snowboarding boots of mondo 24.5 are built for 24.5 feet. Especially the PF liner packs out a lot, on purpose, to accomodate/enwrap the foot (comming from the Deeluxe guys I recently talked to debating the size of the next boot). My 25 have been pretty tight the first day... now, after a season in use? As I said, I wish I had trusted the manufacterer and bought the one which they built for my foot size . It's not bad, they're not badly too big, but I lost heel hold and had to get J bars and wear 2 pairs of socks.

BTW: 20y of snowboarding here as well and I bought too big boots 18y of them :embarrased1:


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

thank you very much, lots of useful info here!
i just noticed that there is a size guide on the back of the deeluxe boot box. I measured my feet again and the chart says exactly 27.5 
I will order that size now, its one full size smaller than i have now.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

nickname55 said:


> thank you very much, lots of useful info here!
> i just noticed that there is a size guide on the back of the deeluxe boot box. I measured my feet again and the chart says exactly 27.5
> I will order that size now, its one full size smaller than i have now.


Good luck! Hope the next will fit.

BTW: if you find one in your size, maybe check out the last year's model (grey). Last year had a stiffer vibram sole which I prefer over the new softer version. My version holds crampons; not sure if the new ones still do.


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

neni said:


> Good luck! Hope the next will fit.
> 
> BTW: if you find one in your size, maybe check out the last year's model (grey). Last year had a stiffer vibram sole which I prefer over the new softer version. My version holds crampons; not sure if the new ones still do.


thanks, yes the new one still holds crampons, i do like the bit softer vibram sole since i use the boots for resort snowboarding too.

BTW: I received the new boots in 2 sizes today, i really would like to hear you opinion in terms of the right size. I uploaded some photos here:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-60.html#post2677273


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

nickname55 said:


> thanks, yes the new one still holds crampons, i do like the bit softer vibram sole since i use the boots for resort snowboarding too.
> 
> BTW: I received the new boots in 2 sizes today, i really would like to hear you opinion in terms of the right size. I uploaded some photos here:
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo-60.html#post2677273


That 27.5 could be too big. If I stand on my insoles, the insole looks pretty similar in relation: in a boot whihs liner packet out more than Id need to. How do the 27 feel? Your toes should touch the front in new liners. The liner will pack out quite a bit.


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

neni said:


> That 27.5 could be too big. If I stand on my insoles, the insole looks pretty similar in relation: in a boot whihs liner packet out more than Id need to. How do the 27 feel? Your toes should touch the front in new liners. The liner will pack out quite a bit.


my foult.. haven`t received the 27 so far, i should get it tomorrow or on thursday.
With the 27,5 - when i bend my knees a bit (like in riding position) they do brush the liners just a little bit. They feel crushed when standing straight or leaning backwards.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

nickname55 said:


> my foult.. haven`t received the 27 so far, i should get it tomorrow or on thursday.
> With the 27,5 - when i bend my knees a bit (like in riding position) they do brush the liners just a little bit.


Sound too big. 



nickname55 said:


> They feel crushed when standing straight or leaning backwards.


Get a good insole to prevent the fwd slipping. The out of tge box insoles are always crap for most feet. Insoles which fit yourfeet can make night n day


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

neni said:


> Sound too big.
> 
> Get a good insole to prevent the fwd slipping. The out of tge box insoles are always crap for most feet. Insoles which fit yourfeet can make night n day


thanks, can`t wait to try the 27.

Unfortunately i think i will have to get new bindings too now. My Spark Magneto Size L seems a bit large now. f**ck


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

nickname55 said:


> thanks, can`t wait to try the 27.
> 
> Unfortunately i think i will have to get new bindings too now. My Spark Magneto Size L seems a bit large now. f**ck


Good excuse to get new ones with Tesla system (click instead of pin). The this years are pretty awesome, very light compared to the former solid plate


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

neni said:


> Good excuse to get new ones with Tesla system (click instead of pin). The this years are pretty awesome, very light compared to the former solid plate


"Unfortunately" my current spark bindings already have the click system :dry:
Magneto 14/15 - Spark R&D
anyway, I will give it a try, maybe the L size still works, the XV boot is a bulky boot.


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

Finally Mondo 27 arrived. I compared it to 27,5 and my conculsion is that the boot shell is exact the same size. Also the liner is the same size. Just the insole is 5mm shorter.
To be honest i don`t feel any difference between them.
You might consider that when downsizing the next time, next size will be 1 cm shorter.


----------

